# Timex Electric



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks to Knut I have now got the watch up and running. When I replaced the battery I noticed tha the watch appeared to have a mechanical movement and it has a very distinctive tic. Can anyone give me any information about the Timex 'Electric' watch, I have posted a pic to help in any way, thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/timex/index/index.php


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/timex/index/index.php


Thanks for the link, very interesting and informative. Looking at the pictures of the movements my 'electric 'is a model 40.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

On opening yhe back of the watch to regulate it a small brass tab fell out on closer examination this was from the battery contact, needlesss to say the watch has stopped working.

Does anyone know how the watch can be repaired and if so can it be sent away for repair


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

williamsat said:


> On opening yhe back of the watch to regulate it a small brass tab fell out on closer examination this was from the battery contact, needlesss to say the watch has stopped working.
> 
> Does anyone know how the watch can be repaired and if so can it be sent away for repair


Most likely one of the two battery contacts is broken. As far as I can see from your earlier pic, your Timex is a 1971 with the 40 movement. Would you be able to tell us which of the two contacts is broken? With the balancewheel pointing from you, is it the bigger one on the left? If so it's a bit tricky, since that one is the contact spring for the contact jewel as well ( it's a one-piece "construction" ).

I have a couple of spare 40 movements with the battery contacts intact. If you'd like, let me know if you want one, and I'll send it to you. I will also be more than happy to take a look at the watch for you, and fix it/change the movement







. You could also check with SilverHawk - he's the expert on electrics









Knut


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

That's great Knut, I'll be in touch.


----------

